# Shooting at Ft. Hood



## medichopeful (Nov 5, 2009)

I know it's not EMS related, but I think it needs to be brought up.

Keep everyone affected in your thoughts and prayers.

http://www.reuters.com/article/newsOne/idUSTRE5A454F20091106


----------



## foxfire (Nov 5, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Keep everyone affected in your thoughts and prayers.


I just read about that. :sad:
Praying for the families and all who are connected.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 5, 2009)

Farewell, fallen brothers.


----------



## Griff (Nov 5, 2009)

Absolutely tragic.


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 6, 2009)

Sadly, this is another example of a mandatory "NO FIREARMS" area being seen by a criminal as a "DISARMED VICTIMS INSIDE" area.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

Have a lot of friends at Hood, been trying to find out if they are all ok all day.


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 6, 2009)

My thoughts and consolation to any and all affected.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 6, 2009)

thatJeffguy said:


> Sadly, this is another example of a mandatory "NO FIREARMS" area being seen by a criminal as a "DISARMED VICTIMS INSIDE" area.



Just a suggestion to all the regulars...





Say, "My thoughts/prayers with those involved... I hope it all turns out well and any lessons that can be learned from this will be learned..."  :sad:​


----------



## thatJeffguy (Nov 6, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Just a suggestion to all the regulars...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail to see which of those actions I've engaged in.  My thoughts are with those dead soldiers.  I'm thinking how much happier I'd be if a few of them were carrying concealed weapons and put some gigantic gaping holes in that Major's cranium before he managed to murder them.  I mean, come on, do you not see "A PROBLEM" and look for "A SOLUTION'.  Do you sit around praying for your patients, or try to deal with the issue?


----------



## FF2EMT (Nov 6, 2009)

God bless them all, RIP Brothers


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 6, 2009)

Start a new thread to argue on.  This thread is NOT the place for that.


----------



## Seaglass (Nov 6, 2009)

Absolutely awful. I feel terrible for the families of those soldiers. 



medichopeful said:


> Start a new thread to argue on.  This thread is NOT the place for that.



Seriously.

It's the first incident I know of where an on-duty officer responded quickly enough to stop an active shooter, and it took place in a zone where people weren't armed, and all that has implications for the gun debate... but it seems rather icky to immediately start on all that.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 6, 2009)

It's heartwarming to see that people can still remain selfless in a fight/flight reflex. I think all the soldiers who blocked the doors to the graduation next door, putting themselves up to protect the 600 people in the other room should be commended. I'm very happy that people like this are in my countrys military.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Nov 7, 2009)

bunkie said:


> I'm very happy that people like this are in my countrys military.


 
As the dad of a (ex-USAF) civilian currently serving in Afghanistan and an active duty Soldier who will be joining his brother in December, I salute and honor all our young people who stand and raise their right hand in defense of our nation. God Bless all of them.


----------



## reaper (Nov 7, 2009)

Prayers for the families!

Medal of honor for the Female Police Officer that put herself in harms way, to put an end to the madness!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Nov 7, 2009)

reaper said:


> Prayers for the families!
> 
> Medal of honor for the Female Police Officer that put herself in harms way, to put an end to the madness!



I second that, and awards for those that were willing to put themselves in harms way to protect those they swore to protect.

May their hearts not be burdened with sadness..but enriched in the joy of their loved ones life.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 9, 2009)

More details on the fort hood shooting.

http://news.aol.com/article/alleged.../alleged-fort-hood-shooter-nidal-malik/758172


----------



## VentMedic (Nov 10, 2009)

I was just watching the heart wrenching memorial.  "Amazing Grace" always manages to bring tears to the eyes and especially in a situation as tragic as this.

Thought and prayers for all involved and their families.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 10, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> I was just watching the heart wrenching memorial.  "Amazing Grace" always manages to bring tears to the eyes and especially in a situation as tragic as this.
> 
> Thought and prayers for all involved and their families.



I couldn't agree more, Vent.  _Amazing Grace_ is one of the few things that makes me cry.


----------



## Scottpre (Nov 10, 2009)

For me, it's "Taps". I've been to more than a few service funerals. When taps is well played, live, it always gets me.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 10, 2009)

Scottpre said:


> For me, it's "Taps". I've been to more than a few service funerals. When taps is well played, live, it always gets me.



I can see being choked up by that one.


----------

